# Meanwhile.....



## Centermass (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Gunz (Feb 16, 2016)

Whoops 


And how about some reflective vests if you're gonna nap on the hiway


----------



## Centermass (Feb 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Whoops
> 
> 
> And how about some reflective vests if you're gonna nap on the hiway


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 16, 2016)

Damn that will leave a mark...and a few loose teeth.  Ugh.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 16, 2016)

Man I've ate shit more than my fair share while under a ruck sack. Not fun, and generally met with a few moments of lying there waiting for the pain to set in and making small movements to see what might have broke.

On asphalt....ouch!


----------



## AKkeith (Feb 16, 2016)

The closer guy got half a roll in, but the far guy didn't roll at all, just straight faceplant hahahaha.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 16, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Man I've ate shit more than my fair share while under a ruck sack. Not fun, and generally met with a few moments of lying there waiting for the pain to set in and making small movements to see what might have broke.
> 
> On asphalt....ouch!


Me:  Complete face plant onto frozen ground with kit, ruck and weapon while trying to hop over a deadfall log _and_ maintain a slow trot on a school land nav course.

Cadre who soon materializes from the brush:  "Slow is smooth, smooth is fast."  Walks away.

Me:  Looks up at cadre, then at crooked and bloody right third intermediate phalange.  :blkeye:


----------



## Etype (Feb 17, 2016)

Army backpack walking- the bain of my existence, yet the hallmark of my profession.


----------



## Brill (Feb 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> Army backpack walking- the bain of my existence, yet the hallmark of my profession.



You gotta learn to contract that out!


----------



## Gunz (Feb 17, 2016)

lindy said:


> You gotta learn to contract that out!




Native girl ruck-bearers works for me. (See _Bridge on the River Kwai)_


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Native girl ruck-bearers works for me. (See _Bridge on the River Kwai)_



Good movie...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Dusgised as "road kill", I like it.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 18, 2016)

And... a front rucksack flop with a half twist....  help, I've fallen and I'm trapped under my ruck....


----------



## AWP (Feb 18, 2016)

Whatcha' gonna' do PL?!

Uh, lay here and bleed?


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 18, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Whatcha' gonna' do PL?!
> 
> Uh, lay here and bleed?


----------

